# Enfants et surf : limiter le temps d'accès



## Philippe De (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Qu'existe-t-il pour limiter le temps que les enfants passent sur internet. Avec éventuellement la possibilité de différencier les jours de la semaine et le week-end.

Je ne veux rien de plus que cela. Pas de contrôle parental, ni de liste de sites autorisés/interdits.

Les fils précédents sur des sujets similaires commencent à dater de plus de deux ans et on a pu mettre au point d'autres solutions depuis lors.

J'ai déjà repéré Watcher d'Alorsoft. Mais est-ce le seul logiciel sur le marché pour un iMac Intel ?

Merci pour vos réponses,

Philippe


----------



## CBi (12 Mai 2009)

Philippe De a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Qu'existe-t-il pour limiter le temps que les enfants passent sur internet. Avec éventuellement la possibilité de différencier les jours de la semaine et le week-end.
> 
> ...



Le système Mac OS X Léopard (10.5) le propose dans les options du Panneau de Configuration appellé Contrôle Parental. Il est possible de déterminer indépendamment : la liste des applis utilisables, les sites internets consultables, les correspondants mail ou ichat autorisés, la durée d'utilisation quotidienne et/ou les plages horaires d'utilisation, en faisant varier suivant le jour de la semaine.

Je l'ai installé sur le Mac de mon fils et cela marche très bien, sauf que... quand son temps est épuisé, il se précipite sur mon Mac !


----------



## Philippe De (12 Mai 2009)

La durée limitée, cela concerne l'utilisation de l'internet sur le Mac, ou l'utilisation du Mac lui-même ?

Indépendamment de l'internet, mes enfants peuvent faire d'autres choses avec leur Mac.

Philippe


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour





Philippe De a dit:


> Indépendamment de l'internet, mes enfants peuvent faire d'autres choses avec leur Mac.


Comme installer des solutions de contournement au contrôle parental ?  

Sinon ce qu'a indiqué CBi paraît convenir.

Il faudra tout de même penser à limiter le temps d'accès aux navigateurs alternatifs. Rien ne sert d'autoriser 2 heures d'utilisation quotidienne de Safari si on laisse à côté de ça Firefox, Camino ou Opéra en accès illimité.


----------

